# west coast labor troubles?



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*when you get back...the west coast labor troubles?*

Jon,

Hope you had a blast on your Z4 assignment!

BMWNA told me that they might be considering sending West Coast cars to other ports; however I've heard that the other ports might not unload these ships in solidarity?

BTW, my Baby Bimmer is on its way to Bremerhaven...hopefully by the time his ship arrives at Port Huneme, the labor dispute will be settled!

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: when you get back...the west coast labor troubles?*



car_for_mom said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Hope you had a blast on your Z4 assignment!
> 
> ...


There are no alternative plans being formulated from what I'm
told. There is currently one loaded vessel anchored 6 miles
offshore, and another 2 due in shortly. The VPC is anticipating
getting slammed. Luckily, X5 & Z4 carlines aren't affected,
otherwise, things would be really crazy.

Well, I'm outta here for now.

Off to The Z4 thing.

See y'all in a couple of days...


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

There is definitely a chance that the union will stall the East Coast ports particularly if ships for the West Coast were rerouted to the East Coast. Hopefully the union will not do this. 

I am sure BMW management is considering the option of redirecting cars to the East, but it would tax their distribution network that is not yet organized transport cars cross country via truck or rail. I good solution for BMW may be to drop off the West Coast cars at any port that will take them, and ship them by rail to the West Coast VPC.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

someone posted on org yesterday that their dealer told them the ships would be diverted to Tijuana


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *someone posted on org yesterday that their dealer told them the ships would be diverted to Tijuana    *


I don't no if they were kidding, but it makes sense, CHEAP labor there! These labor unions help Mexican bus. a lot!

Just load those cars on a train and send them to the West Coast VPC.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> I don't no if they were kidding, but it makes sense, CHEAP labor there! These labor unions help Mexican bus. a lot!
> 
> Just load those cars on a train and send them to the West Coast VPC. *


NAFTA at work. But isn't there special requirements for Mexican truck drivers to drive in California? I doubt U.S. truck drivers would help.


----------

